# Did you meditate today?



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

If you did, what kind of meditation was it, for how long did you do it, and what was your overall experience? Was it in a group or individual setting?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I would like to more often. Have mostly tried the kind where you quiet your mind and tried a few guided ones. I've always wanted to be able to achieve a lucid dream like experience while meditating. I probably should be doing it just for the relaxation as well because of my hypertension.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-30 min
-individual

It was peaceful. That monkey mind was all over the place.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-35 min


----------



## mr octopus (Mar 31, 2013)

Not yet for today. 

Had a good session a couple days ago for a few minutes. I have to get back into the rhythm of things. Feels too good not to do more often.

Edit/ Thanks for this post by the way. I used to do Raja Yoga meditation in a group for free and I remember now what I learned and why I left or rather disappeared from meetings. Thanks again for the post as it reminds me of my former and current circumstances which I forgot about. Huh, life is great but also has a propensity for ****ty-ness. 

Monkey mind is the worst.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I could do that before bed today


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried a little before sleeping today, but didn't try for long


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Nope.

"Meditation" is something I never really understood. Well in most respects of the word, each culture has a different meaning. For example, Buddhism it's "no mind" which I have no ****ing clue what that even means. I understand the concept, but I don't find it very useful. I want to figure things out, not empty my mind. And if I do, that's what alcohol is for, numbs it for a short while lol. I think Christian version of meditation may be like "focusing on God" or reflecting on the Bible or something.

When I used to practice Kendo, we used to always have to do a type of meditation called 'Mokuso' in the 'Seiza' posture before practice where we sat still, with our hands in a certain position, straight back, all stiff and stuff. Totally uncomfortable, why would anyone want to do that, beats me. I think it's to "clear the mind" for combat and separate the outside world or thoughts, from training. Never liked it, although it probably helps some people who have undisciplined minds, calm down, focus their thoughts or something.

To me, "meditation" is mulling over thoughts quietly while listening to music, hopefully to penetrate the core of a problem or figure something out mentally. Or laying down with incense on, I guess "taking a nap" but falling asleep while thinking through thoughts I have. Then waking up with some sort of insight into whatever I was thinking about prior. Sometimes it doesn't herald results though, but I may gain another perspective into a different problem.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mindfullness- 40 minutes. I do this every day. I find the effects are cumulative. The main reason I meditate is because it quiets my thoughts. It establishes what I would describe as a layer of stillness that only really strong emotions unsettle. Unless depressed or riven I can breathe more peacefully if it commit to doing it. I can also concentrate for longer periods on tasks that only partially distract me otherwise. Lately, however, when I listen to my thoughts, the same ones keep intruding. I would not express them here though.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min

I had some trouble with my posture today. I had trouble with pinched nerves in my legs. It became a bit painful, which I initially used as an object of meditation, but I eventually changed positions because it kept distracting me from the breath.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Mindfullness- 40 minutes. I do this every day. I find the effects are cumulative. The main reason I meditate is because it quiets my thoughts. It establishes what I would describe as a layer of stillness that only really strong emotions unsettle. And unless depressed or riven I can breath more peacefully. I can also concentrate for longer periods on tasks that only partially distract me. *Lately, however, when I listen to my thoughts, the same ones keep intruding. I would not express them here though.*


That's interesting sir. If I may ask (not the thoughts themselves since they're personal), but how do you prevent intruding thoughts?

That is something I have had my whole life, I just learned to "work with it" I presume? I don't really know how to explain it, anytime my mind is idle or I'm bored, that's what happens lol. Like a movie, constantly in my head. I honestly don't know how I would deal without it though, lol it's is troublesome sometimes when I'm trying to do something. However, it is "me" to me and guides my actions somewhat through visual problem solving.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Zyriel said:


> That's interesting sir. If I may ask (not the thoughts themselves since they're personal), but how do you prevent intruding thoughts?
> 
> That is something I have had my whole life, I just learned to "work with it" I presume? I don't really know how to explain it, anytime my mind is idle or I'm bored, that's what happens lol. Like a movie, constantly in my head. I honestly don't know how I would deal without it though, lol it's is troublesome sometimes when I'm trying to do something. However, it is "me" to me and guides my actions somewhat through visual problem solving.


CBT and meditation both help with that. Meditation can help prevent intrusive thoughts from becoming stronger. By just being mindful of thoughts, they lose a lot of power.

CBT also helps by replacing automatic negative thoughts with more rational ones.

Exercise (work off the anxiety that feeds those types of thoughts) and medication can help as well.

If you need more information on mindfulness and how to get it working for you, check out the following book. This book is the best book on meditation I've read and it also outdoes all the teachers I've had on this matter. Good luck.

http://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Plain-English-Anniversary-Edition/dp/0861719069


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Esteban said:


> CBT and meditation both help with that. Meditation can help prevent intrusive thoughts from becoming stronger. By just being mindful of thoughts, they lose a lot of power.
> 
> CBT also helps by replacing automatic negative thoughts with more rational ones.
> 
> ...


I think you misinterpreted my message, I didn't want to "remove" anything, just wondering how others "deal" with it as it's a core aspect of who I am. It's not always negative thoughts, either some are positive yet intrusive, as it hinders the ability to concentrate on certain things.

I refuse to do any type of "behavior" therapy, why should I change if it's not due to my own choice or actions? I am not here to be trained like a dog to heel and sit on command ~_~ I also refuse to use medication again after the horrid problems I had with it before. I don't like being an apathetic zombie, no matter how "content" I was with my lot.

Exercise does help somewhat, which is why I used to do things like Kendo. Too rigid for my tastes though, but I still practice sometimes. To me it's more of venting aggression and frustration.

Anyway, thank you for your input though Mr. Jedi. I shall try to be more "mindful" of my actions and thoughts. It does make a lot of sense^^


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried for about 30 mins earlier. Having trouble getting into a really deep level of meditations. Some things I've read say you should use a correct meditation posture. I have back problems so I usually try in bed or in a reclining chair


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min

At one point I thought a spider had landed on my head, which broke my concentration for a moment. lol Overall, it was a peaceful and productive sit.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Headspace 
15 minutes


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

rubyruby said:


> Headspace
> 15 minutes


Is that headspace program working out for you?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried determined that I wasn't going to stop until I achieved a deep state(unaware of my surroundings, etc). Ended up falling asleep


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Tried determined that I wasn't going to stop until I achieved a deep state(unaware of my surroundings, etc). Ended up falling asleep


That's where posture is really important. Since you have back problems, do you think you could use a chair that isn't comfortable but doesn't hurt your back? It's important to remain upright to help keep you alert. If I tried to meditate while laying on my bed or in a recliner, I'd probably fall asleep, too.

If that's not an option, and this is harder than it sounds, but try to remain mindful of feeling sleepy. Being mindful of feeling sleepy helps restablish bare attention which may help you stay awake.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Mindfullness- 40 minutes. I do this every day. I find the effects are cumulative. The main reason I meditate is because it quiets my thoughts. It establishes what I would describe as a layer of stillness that only really strong emotions unsettle. Unless depressed or riven I can breath more peacefully. I can also concentrate for longer periods on tasks that only partially distract me. Lately, however, when I listen to my thoughts, the same ones keep intruding. I would not express them here though.


How long have you been meditating for?
...

I did for around five minutes, I'm just starting out, I felt kinda dizzy during and after actually. And i had a hard time quieting my thoughts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Esteban said:


> That's where posture is really important. Since you have back problems, do you think you could use a chair that isn't comfortable but doesn't hurt your back? It's important to remain upright to help keep you alert. If I tried to meditate while laying on my bed or in a recliner, I'd probably fall asleep, too.
> 
> If that's not an option, and this is harder than it sounds, but try to remain mindful of feeling sleepy. Being mindful of feeling sleepy helps restablish bare attention which may help you stay awake.


I can't normally fall asleep in a recliner, but I can see if there is any other chair that will work if that fails. Might also look into postures that are recommended and I can just stop if it bothers me. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

I also have back issues that make a good posture difficult to maintain. I've been told that eventually sitting up straight becomes more comfortable, but will have to experiment with that. So I meditate leaning back. If I meditate late at night, I will doze off (actually I'm okay with this since I have insomnia). I don't have that issue if I meditate during the daytime.

_www.*wildmind*.org/_has good advice on posture, etc., for meditation newbies.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-45 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-45 min


----------



## Anita Cabin (Jan 20, 2015)

I tried many times to meditate but I can't seem to do it properly


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Anita Cabin said:


> I tried many times to meditate but I can't seem to do it properly


Have you tried guided meditation? Might be a good starting point if you have trouble staying focused.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-45 min

EDIT: second session today:

-vipassana
-45 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-50 min

EDIT: second session:

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Murcho (Jan 28, 2015)

Hullo.
I'm new here, but have involved myself with a morning meditation (1/2 to 1 hr) for over a year.
It sort of involves CBT, along with some of the AA higher power initiative.
As for a HP I like to relate to a projected U.F.O.W. universal force of wisdom.
Combining self talk, I look at past difficulties, where they took me, along with new initiatives. I also utilize acronyms.
Has been working pretty well.


----------



## Embryo923 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have too many negative thoughts when I try to meditate, they just come at me swooping through my mind. I know I am supposed to just acknowledge them and move on to the next thought but it puts me in a state of panic sort of, i start to have trouble breathing and i just can't continue. I gues I just need more practice.


----------



## Embryo923 (Jan 28, 2015)

Esteban said:


> That's where posture is really important. Since you have back problems, do you think you could use a chair that isn't comfortable but doesn't hurt your back? It's important to remain upright to help keep you alert. If I tried to meditate while laying on my bed or in a recliner, I'd probably fall asleep, too.
> 
> If that's not an option, and this is harder than it sounds, but try to remain mindful of feeling sleepy. Being mindful of feeling sleepy helps restablish bare attention which may help you stay awake.


I didn't know you could use a chair. I am very noobish when it comes to how to properly meditate. I just try to clear my mind, sometimes i try to repeat a mantra but I've never gotten too deep into a state of deeper consciousness, except 2 or 3 times when I had less stress in my life and was able to relax and focus more.


----------



## Embryo923 (Jan 28, 2015)

social worker said:


> I also have back issues that make a good posture difficult to maintain. I've been told that eventually sitting up straight becomes more comfortable, but will have to experiment with that. So I meditate leaning back. If I meditate late at night, I will doze off (actually I'm okay with this since I have insomnia). I don't have that issue if I meditate during the daytime.
> 
> _www.*wildmind*.org/_has good advice on posture, etc., for meditation newbies.


Do you get much exercise, like walking or running? Walking will definitely help increase your back strength and make it easier to sit up straight and have good posture for meditation, and in life in general. Walking at least 2 miles per day will make a big difference after a week or two.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Embryo923 said:


> I didn't know you could use a chair. I am very noobish when it comes to how to properly meditate. I just try to clear my mind, sometimes i try to repeat a mantra but I've never gotten too deep into a state of deeper consciousness, except 2 or 3 times when I had less stress in my life and was able to relax and focus more.


Well . . . If you do use a chair, it's ideal to not have your back resting against the back. It's ideal to keep your back erect and not touching the back. It's also ideal to keep yourself seated near the front of the chair so that your back is not close to touching the back.

Basically, whether you're sitting with the lotus position, Indian style, seated on a chair, etc., you need to make sure you can keep your spine erect and you need to make sure you're positioned in such a way that you'll remain stable (this is why the lotus position is viewed as the most ideal) throughout the meditation session.

The reason I brought up using a chair that's not comfortable with slyfox, and perhaps the possibility of resting his back against the back part, is because he has back problems and because he was falling asleep. It's not ideal to do this, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Embryo923 said:


> I have too many negative thoughts when I try to meditate, they just come at me swooping through my mind. I know I am supposed to just acknowledge them and move on to the next thought but it puts me in a state of panic sort of, i start to have trouble breathing and i just can't continue. I gues I just need more practice.


Meditation can definitely dig up some unpleasant _and_ pleasant thoughts. They're great material to work with once you have your concentration on your breath built up because it will condition you to not grasp, fixate, or focus on those thoughts unless you want to. With practice, you'll have more control over how readily your mind will grasp at these thoughts as they pop up.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-45 min

I really struggled with impatience during this session, especially towards the end.

EDIT: second session:

-vipassana
-40 min

Amazing session.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min

EDIT: 2nd session:

-vipassana
-45 min


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Embryo923 said:


> Do you get much exercise, like walking or running? Walking will definitely help increase your back strength and make it easier to sit up straight and have good posture for meditation, and in life in general. Walking at least 2 miles per day will make a big difference after a week or two.


Thanks, yes, I work out almost daily, including hundreds of crunches. I'm going to practice meditating for short periods of sitting up straight, then try to increase it little by little. That might get me used to a "correct posture". Like Esteban said, anything is better than nothing and meditation, like anything, can be improved over time.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

And *Embryo923, *welcome to SAS!


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min

EDIT: second session:

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Soon, today. To this:






^ This guy is fantastic, btw. Highly recommend him for all experience types.










Burmese is my default style for posture as I find it's the most comfortable and balanced.


----------



## Triumph (Jan 16, 2015)

@zomgz

That was really great. I used it to kick off the beginning of my sesh. I have a bowl but it's better to let the guy in the video hit his so I can relax and focus.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-45 min


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been doing something called present moment meditation. Where you basically silently affirm 'there is no past, there is no future, only this present moment'. When you think this phrase, you have to imagine that everything that has gone before and everything potentially in the future doesn't exist. That literally it's only the now that exists.

I find it really calming and at times I actually get huge surges in concentration for some reason too - this may be purely anecdotal, but I'm finding my day to day focus improving when this happens as well.

This has been slightly more effective to me than mindfullness meditation. But I still do that from time to time too.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min

EDIT: 2nd session:

-vipassana
-45 min


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Junebuug said:


> How long have you been meditating for?
> ...
> 
> I did for around five minutes, I'm just starting out, I felt kinda dizzy during and after actually. And i had a hard time quieting my thoughts


Dizzy? Perhaps you force yourself too hard. The meditation I do when focusing on the mind is not to silence my thoughts - not directly at least - but to listen with gentle attention, even for subtle thoughts and images, to acknowledge them when they arise, then gently yet persistently bring my attention away from them and back to listening, however many times this happens. To force my thoughts to be still would be like setting up a screen for them to ricochet against - it would only make them more violent. My posture is simple. I keep my back straight, shoulders relaxed, hands resting on legs in half lotus.

I recently increased my time from 20 to 40 minutes a day. A brief interval between, I have been meditating every day for roughly three years. It can be really difficult at the beginning. All sorts of distractions divert you. I am very easily distracted and get bored quickly, unless absorbed in the experience. I'm glad I persevered though. As I say, it has established a part of me which is still; almost like the quiet after vigorous exercise, or after strong winds eventually settle. It can be blissful.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

day 18

-vipassana
-40 min

EDIT: 2nd session

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Shaman101 (Jan 20, 2015)

1 hour of p90x, Legendery stuff


----------



## Shaman101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Embryo923 said:


> I have too many negative thoughts when I try to meditate, they just come at me swooping through my mind. I know I am supposed to just acknowledge them and move on to the next thought but it puts me in a state of panic sort of, i start to have trouble breathing and i just can't continue. I gues I just need more practice.


Hey!

You should try meditating through exercise. You might find that you can channel those thoughts and emotions into your exercise. It really helped me alot when i went through similar thinking stages.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-35 min


----------



## Embryo923 (Jan 28, 2015)

Shaman101 said:


> Hey!
> 
> You should try meditating through exercise. You might find that you can channel those thoughts and emotions into your exercise. It really helped me alot when i went through similar thinking stages.


I went for a good 30 minute walk in the blitering cold here in New Jersey, 28 degrees out, put on a few layers and went outside with my ipod and walked around...then I decided to talk my ipod off and just be alone with my own thoughts and try to deal with them and sort them out, instead of blocking them out with music. And it was therapeutic and the exercise made me feel great afterwards, much more relaxed and a feeling of accomplishment that I did something good for myself, that didn't hurt anyone else. (like stealing money from family to buy drugs...I've had issues in the past and recent past, don't judge..) So it felt good. I have spurts wher I will exercise hard for 2 weeks straight and feel great, and then my energy levels will just drop and I end up sitting around feeling miserable and accomplishing nothing for a month, and then the cycle repeats. I went for this walk to go to the drug store and buy some stuff that will help me with my anxiety and depression issues. I got L-Tyrosine and Passion Flower Extract (has benzo-type effects, tastes good, and works instantly, sublingually. Great as a natural sleep aid with no side effects/addiction. You can build a tolerance though.)

Also some Tagment to potentiate or make my klonopin last longer, whatever benefit it has, I'm about to research all this now. Also been taking 2-3 tablespoons of organic honey everyday and im assuming that wil benefit after a while, I've read a lot on the benefits on honey.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

It's really hard for an anxious person to meditate- it's like pinning jello to the wall.

But I try. 

15 minutes every day....but it's hard.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## shrinkingviolet218 (Aug 19, 2014)

I did, actually. Which is a surprise because I have been procrastinating for, literally, years. I do transcendental meditation which is a mantra based meditation and I did it for 20 minutes this morning alone. I'm supposed to do it twice a day but I think that might be pushing it for now, lol. Baby steps. I felt good afterwards so you should definitely try it.


.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-45 min


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, I did 15 mins this morning and intend to do 20 mins tonight before bed 
Esteban, how long how you been practising meditation for?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Hylar said:


> Yes, I did 15 mins this morning and intend to do 20 mins tonight before bed
> Esteban, how long how you been practising meditation for?


I've been practicing meditation on and off for the past four years. My goal with this thread is to turn it into something I do nearly everyday. I want it to be a habit on par with brushing my teeth or exercising. I've been far too inconsistent in my practice over the years. What about you?


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Esteban said:


> I've been practicing meditation on and off for the past four years. My goal with this thread is to turn it into something I do nearly everyday. I want it to be a habit on par with brushing my teeth or exercising. I've been far too inconsistent in my practice over the years. What about you?


Pretty much the same for me. I've been practising meditation for about 3 years, going through periods of a month or two where I sit almost every day. Then for some reason I lose interest and stop for perhaps a week or so, then I realise that I'm much better off when I'm sitting regularly, and so I pick up the practise again.
As of late, I've sat at least once every day since December 1st 2014, so hopefully the habit is beginning to deepen  I'm trying to sit every day for 40mins, and by the end of march I'm hoping to be sitting for 50 or possibly even 60.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Hylar said:


> As of late, I've sat at least once every day since December 1st 2014, so hopefully the habit is beginning to deepen  I'm trying to sit every day for 40mins, and by the end of march I'm hoping to be sitting for 50 or possibly even 60.


That's great. I hope you achieve your goal.

I'm thinking I'm going to stay at around 40 minutes a day until I have at least 60 days completed. I'm capable of doing 60 or more minutes in a sitting, but I don't want to burn out or whatever.

I'd also like to do some retreats at some point down the line. Just meditating all day would be challenging, but it would definitely aid daily practice by helping to increase my stamina. Having that level of concentration, self-control, and ability to stay mindful would definitely bleed over into daily life.

Have you done any retreats during which you spend most of the day meditating? A sangha I used to attend would have them, but I never managed to attend.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Esteban said:


> That's great. I hope you achieve your goal.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to stay at around 40 minutes a day until I have at least 60 days completed. I'm capable of doing 60 or more minutes a day, but I don't want to burn out or whatever.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's better not to over do things. I know that well  
Going to a retreat is one of my main goals. Because my interest is in Zen Buddhism, I'm looking at attending a sesshin at some point in the future. I've read a lot about them, and although it'd be tough, I think it would be so beneficial that it'd be worth it.

I also haven't been to a Sangha before, so I guess that'd be a good place to start. 
You said you used to attend a Sangha near you, why don't you any more?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Hylar said:


> Yeah, it's better not to over do things. I know that well
> Going to a retreat is one of my main goals. Because my interest is in Zen Buddhism, I'm looking at attending a sesshin at some point in the future. I've read a lot about them, and although it'd be tough, I think it would be so beneficial that it'd be worth it.
> 
> I also haven't been to a Sangha before, so I guess that'd be a good place to start.
> You said you used to attend a Sangha near you, why don't you any more?


The seven day sesshin would be hardcore, but I have no doubt it would be worth it, as you said.

Well, the primary reasons I stopped attending is that I fell into a deep depression and moved. The other reason is that it wasn't really helping me. I was using it as a kind of crutch that I'd attend weekly, but I was neglecting to meditate daily on my own. Also, their meditation sessions were typically 15-20 minutes followed by something like 1.5 hours of talk. There's nothing wrong with that, but it wasn't helping me. All that talking from the various spiritual advisers fell short of what I can learn just by reading and meditating on my own.

That said, I'd like to start attending another Sangha, but I want to make sure I have my daily practice down first. I don't want to attend a Sangha as a crutch again. It's counterproductive.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Esteban said:


> The seven day sesshin would be hardcore, but I have no doubt it would be worth it, as you said.
> 
> Well, the primary reasons I stopped attending is that I fell into a deep depression and moved. The other reason is that it wasn't really helping me. I was using it as a kind of crutch that I'd attend weekly, but I was neglecting to meditate daily on my own. Also, their meditation sessions were typically 15-20 minutes followed by something like 1.5 hours of talk. There's nothing wrong with that, but it wasn't helping me. All that talking from the various spiritual advisers fell short of what I can learn just by reading and meditating on my own.
> 
> That said, I'd like to start attending another Sangha, but I want to make sure I have my daily practice down first. I don't want to attend a Sangha as a crutch again. It's counterproductive.


That makes sense. Meditating and reading on my own is all I've done so far, but like you, I want to develop my practice enough, so that I would feel comfortable attending a Sangha. Also, I'd need to over come my anxiety as well, which is probably the main issue to be honest.

What branch of Buddhism is it that you're into? And what are some of your favourite books on Buddhism that you read?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Hylar said:


> That makes sense. Meditating and reading on my own is all I've done so far, but like you, I want to develop my practice enough, so that I would feel comfortable attending a Sangha. Also, I'd need to over come my anxiety as well, which is probably the main issue to be honest.
> 
> What branch of Buddhism is it that you're into? And what are some of your favourite books on Buddhism that you read?


I follow the Theravada branch.

My favorite book on it right now is just a book on the actual practice of mindfulness meditation, which I listed earlier in the thread. It goes over the "nuts and bolts" of Vipassana meditation. I've read through the book, particularly the part on distractions, a number of times.

Other than that, I read some books by Jon Kabat-Zinn and the Dalai Lama. I also use wikipedia and other websites to remind myself of various parts of the teachings.

Also, another book I like isn't a Buddhism book, but it's a psychology book that goes over a lot of concepts related to ego and the normal neuroses that Westerners and others suffer. I think it nicely compliments Buddhism in an indirect way. It's called the Adjusted American: Normal Neuroses in the Individual and Society

What about you? What books do you read on Zen Buddhism or just Buddhism generally? I'm looking to read more books on this matter.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Meditation in itself doesn't do anything.

Thank you


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

day 24

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Esteban said:


> I follow the Theravada branch.
> 
> My favorite book on it right now is just a book on the actual practice of mindfulness meditation, which I listed earlier in the thread. It goes over the "nuts and bolts" of Vipassana meditation. I've read through the book, particularly the part on distractions, a number of times.
> 
> ...


I've not read any of those, but I imagine anything by the Dalai Lama would be worth a read.

I've read quite a few books, "Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind" by Shunryu Suzuki was one of the first I read, and is still one of my favourites. I also really like the books on the teachings of Zen Master Seung Sahn. I've read "Dropping Ashes on the Buddha" countless times.

At the moment I'm reading "Three Pillars of Zen" by Philip Kapleau, which is also excellent.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-35 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Hylar said:


> I've not read any of those, but I imagine anything by the Dalai Lama would be worth a read.
> 
> I've read quite a few books, "Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind" by Shunryu Suzuki was one of the first I read, and is still one of my favourites. I also really like the books on the teachings of Zen Master Seung Sahn. I've read "Dropping Ashes on the Buddha" countless times.
> 
> At the moment I'm reading "Three Pillars of Zen" by Philip Kapleau, which is also excellent.


I'll have to check those out. I really don't know much about Zen.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-40 min


----------



## Naessly (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd like to ask advice to people on here who meditate.

I used to meditate, a personal event occured, loss of most loved living being ever, and since that day I can't seem to ''focus'' anymore. I mean I was never super good at meditating, always had a hard time. I know I'm too...I dunno, there's too much stuff in my head, I never get around to being really calm when I try to meditate. Now it's really impossible.

I have found a few advices on a blog, which I want to try out. I would like to know if any of you have advice for a beginner, someone who wants to seriously start meditation. 

Also, I thought about waking up earlier, like around 6, to get some time before I leave for work (I leave at 7h40), but do you guys think I should avoid my debuts in meditation so early in the morning? I have a feeling if I don't succeed, I'll just get stressed out, rushed by the time passing by, you know?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-35 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Naessly said:


> I'd like to ask advice to people on here who meditate.
> 
> I used to meditate, a personal event occured, loss of most loved living being ever, and since that day I can't seem to ''focus'' anymore. I mean I was never super good at meditating, always had a hard time. I know I'm too...I dunno, there's too much stuff in my head, I never get around to being really calm when I try to meditate. Now it's really impossible.
> 
> ...


If you want to seriously start meditating, I'd strongly recommend reading the book I linked on the first page. As for your other troubles, I would recommend exercising before meditation to make it easier to calm your thoughts. If you do meditate in the morning, make sure you're alert. If you're not, do some sort of exercise beforehand to reduce feelings of sleepiness.

If you're having trouble focusing because you're worried about work, I'd recommend meditating after work until you've developed your sense of focus and mindfulness enough so that worrying won't be such an obstacle to focusing. Good luck.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Naessly said:


> I'd like to ask advice to people on here who meditate.
> 
> I used to meditate, a personal event occured, loss of most loved living being ever, and since that day I can't seem to ''focus'' anymore. I mean I was never super good at meditating, always had a hard time. I know I'm too...I dunno, there's too much stuff in my head, I never get around to being really calm when I try to meditate. Now it's really impossible.
> 
> ...


Losing a loved one can be traumatic, sorry for your loss. I also struggle to keep my mind focused while meditating, so I find "meditation music", really more like sound patterns, on Youtube, and put on my headphones while I meditate. Good luck...I believe your struggles will decrease as time passes and your emotional state levels out again. A grief support group might also be an option.:hug


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-35 min


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-35 min


----------



## Naessly (Feb 15, 2015)

Esteban said:


> If you want to seriously start meditating, I'd strongly recommend reading the book I linked on the first page. As for your other troubles, I would recommend exercising before meditation to make it easier to calm your thoughts. If you do meditate in the morning, make sure you're alert. If you're not, do some sort of exercise beforehand to reduce feelings of sleepiness.
> 
> If you're having trouble focusing because you're worried about work, I'd recommend meditating after work until you've developed your sense of focus and mindfulness enough so that worrying won't be such an obstacle to focusing. Good luck.





social worker said:


> Losing a loved one can be traumatic, sorry for your loss. I also struggle to keep my mind focused while meditating, so I find "meditation music", really more like sound patterns, on Youtube, and put on my headphones while I meditate. Good luck...I believe your struggles will decrease as time passes and your emotional state levels out again. A grief support group might also be an option.:hug


Thank you for your answers. I will go check that book out. Exercise, I hadn't really thought of doing it before meditation. I want to get back to that aswell, so yea, it would fit well in my day.

I don't really know where to find a grief support group, I never had the opportunity to really talk about it..I guess that kinda is why I'm here. Maybe it'll help me with meditation.

Thanks again, I will keep these advices in mind.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

-vipassana
-15 min

This session was cut short because I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## alexaaz (Feb 21, 2015)

Listened to birds signing recording, natural sounds make me very relaxed


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

this is motivating me to meditate. I'm too messed up lately


----------



## black eye (Feb 14, 2015)

there's many kinds of meditation,
i tried most of them but they all felt really hard and frustrating...

the only type of meditation i'm into are "1 minute" meditations and i do them daily.
if you click on the link in my signature you will go to a description on what is (for me) the best type of meditation.

but when i feel great i dont do it, cuz that probably means i'm already practicing that sort of "loving awareness of myself and my surroundings" instinctively


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

no i didnt.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 28, 2014)

Has anyone here ever tried an isolation tank? Did you find it to be a deeper form of meditation than usual?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

bump

I really need to start meditating again. Thirty minutes a day would be good. Hell, 20 minutes a day would be good so long as I stick with it.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I've just been sitting there repeating "I'm ok" in my mind for 20 minutes or so. Sort of like a meditation.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

What's the point of meditation, particularly as far as SAS is concerned? So you try to let your thoughts float away and not focus on them. Essentially, keeping your mind clear. Wouldn't it be more constructive to actually think about your life? Or what's the point of keeping your mind clear for 20 minutes and not keep it clear all day?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> What's the point of meditation, particularly as far as SAS is concerned? So you try to let your thoughts float away and not focus on them. Essentially, keeping your mind clear. Wouldn't it be more constructive to actually think about your life? Or what's the point of keeping your mind clear for 20 minutes and not keep it clear all day?


One time when I was an inpatient at a private psych place they had mindfulness groups every morning at 8:30. I was very skeptical and thought it was just the latest thing that the psychologists had latched on to (and it is btw) I did give it a try though - and I was amazed. It's a lot more than just keeping your mind clear. That's not really it. The one I did we just followed this woman's voice on a CD - her method was to just listen to whatever sounds were happening around us - for a period of about 20 mins or so.

The effect was honestly like I had taken a couple of Valium. I couldn't believe it. It lasted all morning too. It just really relaxed me. I even convinced a friend of mine there to do it too every morning, it was fantastic.

Obviously I didn't do it when I got back home (basically because I'm lazy and a dickhead). But when I see things like this it always reminds me of it.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

don said:


> The effect was honestly like I had taken a couple of Valium. I couldn't believe it. It lasted all morning too. It just really relaxed me. I even convinced a friend of mine there to do it too every morning, it was fantastic.


Yeah, if you manage to do it a certain way, it can be like taking a couple of Valiums. What makes meditation preferable is that there are no negative side effects like with benzos. Rather, meditation's side effects are increased concentration and awareness. Benzos, on the other hand, can just make things worse in the long run (they did for me). Getting off them can be hell, too.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Esteban said:


> Yeah, if you manage to do it a certain way, it can be like taking a couple of Valiums. What makes meditation preferable is that there are no negative side effects like with benzos. Rather, meditation's side effects are increased concentration and awareness. *Benzos*, on the other hand, *can just make things worse in the long run (they did for me).* Getting off them can be hell, too.


Yes they did for me too. I agree with you completely.

My problem has always been that I wanted a pill to take that will help me go to work etc and that will take away the anxiety quickly. Even now, though I don't work at the moment, I still find I look for a quick way of dealing with it. I guess it's part of our culture to expect it, but as I say - I am also lazy and always have been.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Esteban said:


> Yeah, if you manage to do it a certain way, it can be like taking a couple of Valiums. What makes meditation preferable is that there are no negative side effects like with benzos. Rather, meditation's side effects are increased concentration and awareness. Benzos, on the other hand, can just make things worse in the long run (they did for me). Getting off them can be hell, too.


Your picture, lol...


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Did some guided meditation for about half an hour


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- vipassana
- 20 min


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Meditated yesterday outside around sunset. Very peaceful, really lifted my mood too.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Not yet today, but I'll sit for 20 mins tonight


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

- vipassana
- 30 min


----------



## Kanzi (May 10, 2015)

I meditated for 10 minutes with this YouTube meditation video: Mindfulness Meditation - Guided 10 Minutes. During the meditation, I remembered something that I said to my therapist that I wished I hadn't, and suddenly the thought "I'm not good enough" whizzed through my head. Hopefully in the future I won't have this kind of negative thought whenever my mind drifts to my past actions or "mistakes."


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried a few times but never really got into it


----------



## TheDoubtfulGuest (May 14, 2015)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> What's thdrmomentllyditation, particthoug as far as SAS is concerned? So you try to let your thoughts float away and not focus on them. Essentially, keeping your mind clear. Wouldn't it be more constructive to actually think about your life? Or what's the point of keeping your mind clear for 20 minutes and not keep it clear all day?


It simply wouldn't be possible to clear your mind all day and I doubt it would be desirable. If you're anything like me you probably already spend a good proportion of the day thinking about your life and trying to problem solve. For me it takes me out of my head and gives me greater awareness of my thoughts feelings and bodily sensations. When practiced daily it reduced my anxiety dramatically . I got out of the habit after my latest bout of mental hilarity, I can only manage about ten minutes at the moment.


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

Going to meditate today! Nothing fancy, just taking some time in the day to relax my brains. I like to sit there and just breathe and feel the breath in my belly. And then some light stretches after. It's super relaxing! Even if you don't meditate, I think it's important to take time each day to calm the mental restlessness so that it doesn't build up

Also on days I meditate (before bed or whenever), I have better dreams. I had an issue with nightmares for a long time, but I think meditation somehow helps my subconscious wellbeing and gives me more control over it while I sleep. It's also a good start if you're into lucid dreaming


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Kanzi said:


> I meditated for 10 minutes with this YouTube meditation video: Mindfulness Meditation - Guided 10 Minutes. During the meditation, I remembered something that I said to my therapist that I wished I hadn't, and suddenly the thought "I'm not good enough" whizzed through my head. Hopefully in the future I won't have this kind of negative thought whenever my mind drifts to my past actions or "mistakes."


During meditation, it's common for our minds to "drift" or daydream, it's not a big deal. People have all kinds of unusual mental and physical phenomena occurring during the meditation practice. Don't stress when this happens, just be aware of it and nudge your focus back to the meditation. I have to do this repeatedly when I meditate as I am prone to daydreaming.


----------



## Kanzi (May 10, 2015)

social worker said:


> During meditation, it's common for our minds to "drift" or daydream, it's not a big deal. People have all kinds of unusual mental and physical phenomena occurring during the meditation practice. Don't stress when this happens, just be aware of it and nudge your focus back to the meditation. I have to do this repeatedly when I meditate as I am prone to daydreaming.


Actually my "daydreaming" or thoughts were legal objects of focus in my meditation; I was trying to be mindful of everything, including any random thoughts I was having. So I was trying to say what I had learned from my meditation session, namely that I often have depressing thoughts when I reflect on my past behavior.


----------



## Peppermint Eyes (May 17, 2015)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> What's the point of meditation, particularly as far as SAS is concerned? So you try to let your thoughts float away and not focus on them. Essentially, keeping your mind clear. Wouldn't it be more constructive to actually think about your life? Or what's the point of keeping your mind clear for 20 minutes and not keep it clear all day?


I would say meditation is actually more about focusing the mind than clearing it. Many times anxiety in general comes from the mind trying to keep track of too many things at once, and taking 15-30 minutes just focusing on one thing - breathing, sounds, or a peaceful thought or mantra; whatever you may choose to meditate on - can really ground you and leave you with the feeling of clarity that people often refer to.

There are different methods to meditation, of course, and not all of them are of the sitting-still-for-20-minutes variety. Small handy crafts that keep you focused on the task, like knitting or origami, can do the same thing, and that actually helps some people who don't feel they can keep still for very long. Also you get the satisfaction of seeing the products of your work.

I recently started meditating more regularly, and while it's not a cure for anxiety, I find the feeling of focus that comes with it generally improves my mood, and that is very helpful. It doesn't last the entire day, but it helps me get through the next part of my day, and that's always a positive.

In the past I had attempted to meditate and easily got frustrated with it and gave up, but I think it was because I was trying to push the other thoughts out of my head, rather than focusing on one thing and letting those other thoughts pass through on their own.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Kanzi said:


> Actually my "daydreaming" or thoughts were legal objects of focus in my meditation; I was trying to be mindful of everything, including any random thoughts I was having. So I was trying to say what I had learned from my meditation session, namely that I often have depressing thoughts when I reflect on my past behavior.


Got it. I practice Buddhist meditation, focusing solely on my breathing. My brain doesn't like this and wants to think about all kinds of other things. In the beginning, I found guided meditations helpful. These can be found on many websites, including You Tube. I believe that with repetition, like most things, the mind can become more focused. As others have mentioned, regular meditation seems to help decrease overall anxiety.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Think I got kind of deep last night. I got so I couldn't feel my body much and about 45 minutes passed by without it seeming that long.


----------



## DarkGhost112 (Jun 19, 2015)

My psych recently tried 2 forms of "meditation". The first is *Progressive Muscle Relaxation*, you can do it by yourself, or there are audio coaches and apps to talk you through a session. i did it for 10-15 min and felt great after. The other is *Mindfulness Meditation/Therapy/Training *, different people call if difference things, but their all basically the same. I found that one to be very calming aswell, its perfect before bed, and she told me theres even an app on iphone called Mindfulness Coach, where you can set it up from anywhere to 5-30 minutes, and have it "snap out of it" so-to-speak, or let you fall alseep during. i have a Note 4, so i havent tried it, but she says its what she uses.

hope this helps you guys.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes....mindfulness meditation, for about 10mins. Didn't help much.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

No, will have to do that after I finished this meal. 25 minutes minimum (1 minute for every year of your age), and from there on I try to sit as long as my concentration holds. Record so far is 39 minutes. I have been at it since early March this year.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Subscribing. Never got into proper mindfulness even though I have researched it quite a number of times. I just simply cannot sit still and let my mind focus.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

yeah, this morning. I'm about to try and meditate before bed as well


----------



## greenn (Jul 9, 2015)

What exactly is vipassana meditation?

I learned that is involved with three marks of existence, but how to do it exactly in pratctice?

Thanks =)


----------



## greenn (Jul 9, 2015)

My first time with meditation I felt something strange, like I was out of my body, seeing myself. I did it in a group of 3 people, and I stop feeling their presences in the room, it was strange but really interesting.


----------

